# What's on your "To Do" List for 2015?



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Hopefully your Christmas list is completed so now it's time to put together our Halloween 2015 "to do" lists. 
For me, I want to finish the Big Red prop and do some more detailing of our bar scene which barely made its debut this year. I also want to break out the new air brush and see what it can do.
What's on your list?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

1) Get around to doing the makeover for my graveyard goblin that was supposed to be done in time for Halloween 2014.

2) Redo the wings on my tombstone peeper because one of them keeps wanting to stick after running for only a few minutes outside.

3) Figure out why an animated skellie/ghost figure we bought at Grandinroad a couple years ago only works when we use the Try Me button (we suspect a broken connection).


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

Do a little testing of plaster of paris as a base for cheap Styrofoam tombstones.


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Krampus mask (hopefully before 2015)
Gargoyle sculpt
Organize a Krampus float for the local Christmas parade next year
Everything else


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

What I didn't get to on my 2014 list


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

I tried mummifying the elf on the shelf and my wife caught me...so moved onto other planning and gathering materials, raiding clearance racks and visiting thrift stores. People are donating their Halloween stuff now (funkins, etc)
And, re-laying out my front yard on paper, to have a kid path (not so scary) and adult, extended path.


----------



## WingThing (Nov 14, 2014)

1 Build a new front door that will hold a 37inch flat screen tv in it.
2 Build a new taller fence for the yard, too many kids ran though the yard last year. 
3 Get a better motor for the FCG. It's just an old motor.
4 Try to do a better Axworthy ghost. Have to do something with the pulleys. (Wind)
5 Make more over sized costumes, it went over big in 2014, and had a lot of fun in it.
6 Try to takeover my other neighbors yard. On the other side of me. Got one, now the other. Then the block. Ok I'm dreaming now.


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

1) Build something like 50 wall panels... (already buying specialized tools to make this easier)
2) Steampunk/Clockpunk time machine as a walkthrough portion. 
3) Create tombstones for prior Creepatorium inhabitants - possibly an 'infinite' illusion mausoleum.
4) Revamp facade and build entrance
5) Maché. Lots of. 

I'm happy to say that I have already started, as has my wife - November was a bit lacking in output, but we charted our course - so, hopefully, we won't be on Gilligan's Island in October 2015.


----------



## tarpleyg (Nov 4, 2014)

I have a bunch more fence sections to finish up for our graveyard and then I need to start hammering out some headstones. Lots of work to do still.


----------



## ghostgirl (Oct 21, 2014)

this year we are making a zombie themed hospital room. soo....
make an animated walker ( working on this now)
build a gurney 
make body bags


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Limited to what I can work on in the house, the shop is way to cold.
But, I can finish up the spines on the new demons and maybe put tails on them.
Always need to make wire frames for hands, I think I need about four pair.
Experiment with led eyes for some skulls.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Much depends on our theme for next year which yet TBD. I'm working on some new tombstones ovr the winter months and making some pvc candle clusters. Gathering some odds and ends that we can use for one theme we've discussed but that's about it for now.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Collecting items for my plague doctors figures.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

make new cemetery columns
build a skeletal horse
release the flying monkey


----------



## Gweede (Aug 7, 2014)

1. Fix the head on our first electrical prop, a cauldron witch. Her head came off during Halloween night.

2. Replace the motor on our second electrical prop, a grave grabber. We tried using a
an electric can opener motor, which worked great, for an hour.

3. Build an electric chair. I would like one that TOTs can sit - on if they dare.

4. Build a body form for a zombie bride. It has to be strong enough to accommodate the bridal gown I bought for $10. It was a steal!

This list could go on and on and on . . .


----------



## CJDeeds (Nov 1, 2014)

spiders, spiders and more spiders (also a scorpion)


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

1. Move into our new house.
2. Get all of Shanes surgeries out of the way.
3. Actually HAVE Halloween.........


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Scarecrow pneumatic upgrade (Already have the scissor done as of a few days ago) , Making an animated haunted tree with Jack O' Lantern fruit, Adding black lights to the Witches haunted potion rack. Working on an Exorcist girl to use with my new tombstone,and starting on a pneumatic slider prop.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

Lots to do. New theme this year. Voodoo with a some of freak show carnival. Repurposing a lot of items. Building a pvc Ferris wheel for my creepy dolls ( and plants in the off season) .


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

New one - start learning Arduino.


----------



## ryschwith (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm just starting up my haunt this year, so lots. 

1. Fence
2. Handheld foam cutter (almost done, just got the nichrome in yesterday)
3. Tombstones... lots of tombstones
4. Plan and build a variety of static props (lots of ideas at the moment, no concept of what's doable this year)
5. FCG


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Life size Frankenstein's Monster
Witch stirring cauldron
Animate my werewolf
Build fog chiller
Finish cemetery fence
Add projections


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Mar 14, 2015)

*To better do my Circus gone wrong theme. More demented clowns a fortune teller ticket booth, who knows if ill get it all done but I'm hopeful*


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

To get back to building a full yard display, not just the garage.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Want to experiment with big puppets/puppet-costume combinations. Loved my big harpy puppet last year so want to go bigger.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Mainly finishing up stuff from last year. Repainting and making improvements on old props, led eyes, ect. Resign of the set up, maybe a couple of new small items.


----------



## ocalicreek (Aug 1, 2013)

Two tombstones (chicken and robin)
a sleeping kitty monument (my wonderful wife found it at a thrift store and thought I could use it...she's SO right)
a turtle sundial (just nabbed on eBay)

but the biggie is better lighting 'cans' - actually mache' rocks to hide the lights in the border.

If I get REALLY industrious, perhaps an arbor with a chain fence to better guide the ToT's through the lawn.

Galen


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm going to redesign my haunt this year, but most won't be done til next year more than likely. For this year, I'm looking to build a new entrance to the cemetery, with working gates, and functional lamps, and I'm looking to build a mausoleum with an FCG, and possibly some new zombies for the yard. The rest I seriously doubt I'll be able to finish. That's the beauty of this hobby, you can always make it bigger and better!!


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

4 major plans this year, in order of priority. We'll see if they all get done.

1) build a proper fascade for The Crypt (aka the garage walkthrough)

2) make more large gravestones, some ground breakers and other elements to beef up the front hill cemetery (the only part of the haunt that stays out all through October)

3) continue developing and theming out the inside of The Crypt

4) build a mausoleum fo rthe main cemetery


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Let's see, what year is this?

2008-new tombstones
2009-new tombstones
2010-new tombstones
2011-new tombstones
2012-new tombstones
2013-new tombstones-threw out all my old tombstones to force myself to make new tombstones.
2014-new tombstones
2015-new tombstones-this year for sure (and yes, I've said that before)

And dolls. Creep them up. Not blood and gore, just creepy.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 28, 2009)

I've got a sack full of dolls for you. I need to get them there soon.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 28, 2009)

Got a big sack of dolls for you and some grass skirts and things. Need to get it to you.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks, I'll PM you.


----------



## primalpanic (Mar 20, 2015)

Just finished front sign. Next project is control panel for toxic waste facility. After that is the boiler for my boiler room. Lots to do, lots to do.


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

While I have lots I'd like to do (and finish), I'm just going to aim for a few projects for this season which mainly are for my little girl as this will be her first Halloween. 

1. Large paper mache pumpkin that's more happy than creepy 

2. Paper Mache Pumpkin in which I attempt to carve her name in

3. Complete the paper mache Halloween tree I started a month or so ago and make some ornaments for it.

Anything else is an added bonus. I'd like to start a tradition of making her a new pumpkin every year.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Headless said:


> 1. Move into our new house.
> 2. Get all of Shanes surgeries out of the way.
> 3. Actually HAVE Halloween.........


Well so far the new house is out........... Shane has some more surgery this week and I've at least almost done the invitations!!!!!! So I'm doing so so on my progress.....



scareme said:


> Let's see, what year is this?
> 
> 2008-new tombstones
> 2009-new tombstones
> ...


Scareme - your progress sounds about as good as mine! LOL


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Repair/improve my hitchhikers. I want to give the skellie better hands and the ghost a more robust body. Repair a couple of my animated tombstones. I didn't like the movement of a few last year and want to try and improve Them. For new, I want to build one of those witches that crashed into the house, and a swarm of bats ala axworthy. Oh and the singing pumpkins which are already finished.


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Headless said:


> Well so far the new house is out........... Shane has some more surgery this week and I've at least almost done the invitations!!!!!! So I'm doing so so on my progress.....


Hoping the surgery goes well.


----------



## JesterLex (Jul 22, 2014)

*So Much to do!*

I finally get to join in this year, granted a bit late.

We just bought a house! With a yard! And a garage!!!! I can finally decorate OUTSIDE!!!

For me, I've got to clean out the garage and then start with the very basics. I'm thinking a Lovecraft theme, with the garage becoming a scary cave where the cultists are waiting. So much to do!

1. Make a plan.
2. Scrap half the plan because I only have so much time until Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^LOL at that list - and it's so true, too:jol:


----------



## willow39 (May 5, 2015)

wow... i found many great idea here,,,
thank you for sharing


----------



## morbidmaden (Aug 13, 2015)

Finish Pumpkin Creeper . gypsy tent , circus tent, clown props ring props soo much to do lol


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Finish porch enclosure and one large unnamed project


----------



## sanityassassin (Mar 15, 2008)

I was able to get a second projector so I think singing pumpkins are actually going to happen. Also need to make some tombstones since I only finished one last year. Anyone know of a source for thick pink foam down in Florida?


----------



## fwghost (Sep 30, 2013)

We just moved to a new house with double the front yard space as our previous house. Completely redoing our haunt. Overwhelmed at how much space to fill, but have been given the green light by the wife to spend away (within reason).


----------



## mikeythemars (May 10, 2008)

My to dos are mostly "infrastructure improvement."

The first is upgrading the stakes used to mount my tombstones. I'm ditching the dowels I'd been using and going to 1" x3/4" wooden stakes that the stones will attach to by velcro. The stakes are more robust and are easier to drive into soil (I use a rubber mallet for that).

The other upgrade is in lighting. I'm presently building 15 small, unobstrusive LED spots that will be used to illuminate individual props. That's created a production line in my garage, where I am cutting 1/2 PVC and fabricating the lights and constructing a few small junction boxes to distribute voltage. I also plan on soldering together about 18 cables of varying lengths next week. They will employ 22 gauge alarm wire and RCA connectors to feed power to the lights. The whole system will be powered by a single 2 amp, 12 volt wall wart.

Lastly, I need to do some rework on the servo mechanism on the shoulders of my animated skeleton. Last year, the torque on the standard plastic servo horn that connects the left shoulder to the left arm was strong enough to cause the screws that held the arm mechanism to the horn to rip right out of it. So I plan on replacing both the right and left shoulder horns with aluminum ones (shown below) that uses 6/32 bolts to secure their loads.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> 1) Get around to doing the makeover for my graveyard goblin that was supposed to be done in time for Halloween 2014.
> 
> 2) Redo the wings on my tombstone peeper because one of them keeps wanting to stick after running for only a few minutes outside.
> 
> 3) Figure out why an animated skellie/ghost figure we bought at Grandinroad a couple years ago only works when we use the Try Me button (we suspect a broken connection).


I don't think any of these has been done Roxy. 

I still need to finish my deer skull creature I started before Halloween 2014.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> I don't think any of these has been done Roxy.


I blame the dog


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a couple foam headstones that I want to glue to plywood to bulk them up some, then maybe make a grave grabber out of the Shiatzu that's been in my garage for 3 or 4 years.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

Let's see, my list goes like this:

1) set up the shed scene (about 90% complete)

2) set up the coffin builder's workshop in the screen house (got most done yesterday)

3) set up the garage walkthrough (started)

4) set up the cemetery and new witches scene in the back woods beyond the fence

5) run all audio and lighting

6) dress and install my new-to-me pneumatic pop-up (my first foray into pneumatics!)

7) (only if I have time) wire up some more accent lighting for the cemetery)

I have this weekend and next as well as all evenings in between blocked off for setup.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Well, I know what's not on the list as of today:
1) Fixing the servo mount in the dead kid's skull
2) Putting up the lightning floodlights
3) Running all the extension cords for exterior lights and foggers

Still to do:
Get pumpkins
Test the talking skellies
Hang the FCG and get her flying

And lots more that I haven't thought of yet...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What was not on the "to do" list but got done anyway - four new pumpkins. Maybe we should leave more things off the list so we actually do them:jol:


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Paint the carriage and casket.
Get a pumpkin and candy
Set up


----------



## Hsnopi (Oct 26, 2012)

everything


----------

